
Show HN: Text-To-Speech Chrome Extensions for HN - mide765
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oves-speak/loalckjackoldhifgmofikohkchjhpaf
======
mide765
Hi HN,

I’ve read the news posted here a couple of days ago regarding the new Text-to-
Speech powered by DeepMind WaveNet technology from Google and I had to add it
for my favorite site, so here it is.

After it’s installed there will be a little play button near the minimize one,
which reads the comment. It also works by selecting a text and clicking the
extension button.

This extension doesn’t use any Google Cloud Key whatsoever, I didn’t know how
to add one, so if someone is willing to help me, I’d appreciate it. I would
guess it doesn’t work for long without it.

Also, you can write your email in this quick list I’ve made to know that I’m
not the only one using this thing:
[https://goo.gl/forms/0lg7ckp9PoqiEadT2](https://goo.gl/forms/0lg7ckp9PoqiEadT2)

Thanks!

